# Get the robot callers with their own game



## nuckfumbertheory (Oct 23, 2009)

this place SST calls my moms house constantly and is always a robot that either tells us to hold or gives us a robot that says to call this number so call it and put them on hold. see how long you can keep them on the phone waiting. I was putting hold music on they seemed to dig it. join me in this battle please

1866 620 9867

they are in until 10 i think.


my record so far is 4 min 33 seconds


----------



## smellyskelly (Oct 23, 2009)

1-888-382-1222 is the national do not call list. try that, it has worked in blocking telemarketers and credit card companies from calling my parents house, and my cellphone.
i know you wanna fuck with them, but to get rid of em for good this works well.


----------

